# 07-12 CHEVY STROBES......done the right way



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Did a few newer Chebbies.....guys all while about the headlights...was a cake install for me anyway...lots of guys skip the heads on these trucks...

look at the placement....doesn't get better than that...no going in from the side like a cheater..LOL....









went with some nice factory looking switches...in factory location....
























1st truck.....4 vertex and roof top




2nd truck.....8 vertex and 4 tir4 





SEARCH WORDS...... chevy, silverado, strobe, headlights, 2500HD, vertex, whelen, gmc,


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

8 vertex what system was that
looks really sweet. 
thanks for all the info i will be instaling after thanksgiving 
and yes have settled on 2 front marker lights and 4 in the rear for now. 
might order some tir 3 for the back window like you did with the ghost lights in the other chevy you did.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

It's the Dissociative Special System


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Ba as the norm with your work George. Would you want to do one of my trucks soon.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Immmmm, I will help anyone on this site who wants me to.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

do you travel to rhode island?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

I stuff myself in a fed ex oversized box and I cost 129.00 to ship.....LOL


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

Dissociative;1349103 said:


> I stuff myself in a fed ex oversized box and I cost 129.00 to ship.....LOL


if only! payup


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

FOR REAL.......i have been invited to several plowsite meets all over....and if you think we don't get to talking and screwing around with lights your mistaken....

host a meet....I'll drop by.....my family works for a HUGE airline company....heheheh so i fly for FREE..


----------



## J&J (Nov 8, 2011)

George .. Thanks so much for the information... Kool to see we were on the same page...  Too bad there isn't more information on hand! 

Very valuable when it comes to purchasing items from online manufactures and only having a GREY instructional to go by.. (which is worthless) save the trees! 

Contact me anytime George!


----------



## LI snowman (Jan 17, 2009)

What did you have to remove to get the headlights out? The tail lights look like cake but everyone has different opinions about how to get the heads out. Looks like you removed the grill. Did you have to remove the wheel well liners and bumper fasica? 

Any tips or tricks would be appreciated. I want to put vertex amber lights in my 2011 GMC 2500. I want to put 2 in the head lights like you did and 2 in the reverse lights. I may add 2 to the 3rd brake light on the cab but I dont know how much of a PITA that would be. 

Thanks


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

its easy...3 10mm bolts....yea you gotta just loosen the fender liner a little bit to get hand back there. \

cargo bar is easy to mount vertex in.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah yes, the joys of working on vehicles.... last stint was 20 years as the owner of a specialty fabrication car audio shop. I see the need here in Calgary for a dedicated safety lighting shop, not that I wanted to dive back into 12volt but the industry here is huge and I was damn good at it.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

I wish I could find a wallet to bank my skill set....both parties would profit great.


----------



## LI snowman (Jan 17, 2009)

Dissociative;1359080 said:


> its easy...3 10mm bolts....yea you gotta just loosen the fender liner a little bit to get hand back there. \
> 
> cargo bar is easy to mount vertex in.


Thanks. I guess I will try it. I was thinking about just putting 2 ( maybe 4) tir6 lights in the GMC grille. I looks like it would be so much easier.

How hard is it to run the wires up the the 3rd brake light? Do you have to remove the headliner?

If you were closer I would have you wire up my truck for me. I want the lights but I dont want to dump a ton of my time into the whole process. I guess I am just being lazy.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

LI snowman;1359271 said:


> Thanks. I guess I will try it. I was thinking about just putting 2 ( maybe 4) tir6 lights in the GMC grille. I looks like it would be so much easier.
> 
> How hard is it to run the wires up the the 3rd brake light? Do you have to remove the headliner?
> 
> If you were closer I would have you wire up my truck for me. I want the lights but I dont want to dump a ton of my time into the whole process. I guess I am just being lazy.


running the wirers up to the breaklite is relatively easy.. i just got done doing my set up today i could not run my strobes in the third break lite as there was not enuff room for the strobes i used but the vertex will go in nicely 
the panels in my canyon just popped off there was no screws to un do once you take the panels (if you have them) off behind the seat in the corners you can snake the wirers down theat part of the truck. just look at where the factory wirering goes.
my truck looks great .


----------



## LI snowman (Jan 17, 2009)

I will have to take my light off and make sure I have enough room. 

Thanks


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

no you do not have to remove the headliner
thats why you use the vertex they are shallower then some of the other strobes. i would say about 5/8 to 3/4 max of an inch into the hole. im on the fence about ordering 2 vertex or doing four lin3 on the side of the truck 2 on each side or 2 soundoff ghost on the inside right behind the driver and passanger on the crew cab 1 on each side.
my truck is black so the back and front are tit up pretty well now i have to get something for the side


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Any strobe will fit, not just Vertex....


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

Dissociative;1359464 said:


> Any strobe will fit, not just Vertex....


on my GMC Canyon they would not fit the third brake light is thinner then the full size trucks. 
beleive me i took it apart and looked


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok......this thread isn't about a canyon...its a full size thread so posting what won't fit into other vehicles is pretty pointless I think.. 

Besides.....i am 100% positive anything I can put a Vertex in I can mount a strobe in......Thats what makes a good fabricator...doing what others say you can't. I'm sure I can mount them with a little installer magic.....no problem. The Vertex is not that much smaller.

Not long ago I was told you can't mount in the reflective area of 07up chevy heads too, but look up.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Trust me guys George can do things that would make you think how the hell did that work, I have seen some sweet stuff from him and he is there to do what other can't even think of.


----------



## LI snowman (Jan 17, 2009)

Dissociative;1359502 said:


> Ok......this thread isn't about a canyon...its a full size thread so posting what won't fit into other vehicles is pretty pointless I think..
> 
> Besides.....i am 100% positive anything I can put a Vertex in I can mount a strobe in......Thats what makes a good fabricator...doing what others say you can't. I'm sure I can mount them with a little installer magic.....no problem. The Vertex is not that much smaller.
> 
> Not long ago I was told you can't mount in the reflective area of 07up chevy heads too, but look up.


If you say it can be done I believe you. Your work looks great. I have to see what my local supplier can do for me or else I am going to buy them online.

I looked at my headlights earlier and Im not sure I want to go through the process of taking them out. Im thinking about 2 lin3 in the grille. I dont plow with my truck at the moment so I think that will be fine. I just use it to move snowblowers around. The rear is what needs to be well lit.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

update new location tried

i was doing another set of Chevy heads....so i tried the OUTER hole.....regular strobe tubes this time...

worked great too.....just a different spot...


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

LOVE the switches. Awesome clean install....!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

sub'd....
Im gonna do some hideways soon, for plowing, and when i go on run (fd)...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i want someone to volly up their truck.....i wanna mount 2 heads in each light...one in parking and one in high beam...and alternate colors.....thats gonna be SICK!!!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dissociative;1384549 said:


> i want someone to volly up their truck.....i wanna mount 2 heads in each light...one in parking and one in high beam...and alternate colors.....thats gonna be SICK!!!


What would it cost to do something like that to my truck? Id really like just white... Cuz it would work for both applications... But i guess, yellow would be okay for runs...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

whoa.....i was just kinda thinking out loud there.....i am not a sponsor so i cant talk about that much more....im sorry i was misleading.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

George I want to do that to the Chevy with vertex clear and amber.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well in in theory lol


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

rusty_keg_3;1385614 said:


> What would it cost to do something like that to my truck? Id really like just white... Cuz it would work for both applications... But i guess, yellow would be okay for runs...


vertex are around 70 everywhere ya go.....and a fellow plow guy showing ya a thing or two while ya feed him beer and BBQ is always free....

make it happen boys....email me


----------

